# Aquascaping Podcast



## J Art

Hopefully I'm not out of place by posting here, but myself and a friend of mine (shadowmac from the forums) have put together a new aquascaping podcast/internet radio show. We're both new to this, so go easy on us, lol! But we're having fun with it and invite everyone join us. 

You can listen to it on the website: http://aquascapingpodcast.com

or on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
Also, if you'd like to join us on the show and have a laid back conversation about anything aquascaping, please contact me! I'd love to get as many people involved as I can.


----------



## FIsh i

Good job guy's very nice.


----------



## rebel

Wow it sounds so professional! Great radio voices guys. Subscribed!

For a moment I thought you were Art Pennom!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi J. Great to listen too full of info Congratulations Guys


----------



## frrok

This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rebel

frrok said:


> This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


OT but they have posted in April. It's alive man!


----------



## J Art

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rebel

Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?

One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.


----------



## ShawnMac

rebel said:


> Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?
> 
> One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. New episode on hardscape: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/hardscaping


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. New episode featuring an interview with Cory Hopkins. 
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode7


----------



## J Art

J & Shawn talk about Estimated Index fertilizing, Photoshop and ethics, moonlight effect, Plocher energy and Penac P., and more. 
Episode 8: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode8


----------



## Aron_Dip

I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnMac

Aron_Dip said:


> I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks! We hope to keep it rolling for the foreseeable future. Glad you like it

sent from tapatalk on my phone so auto correct and other errors are bound to happen


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Posted up episode 9. Thanks to everyone who's been joining us every week!
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode9
_
J & Shawn talk about hobby burnout, multiple tank syndrome, Eleocharis Acicularis (Dwarf Hairgrass), using hydrogen peroxide in the aquarium, J's new scape, and more..._


----------



## J Art

Episode 11 up and running: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode11


----------



## pablo

Nice podcast guys. Thumbs up from me. 

I drive a lot for work and spent hours listening to them. 

Excellent production quality. 

Shawn is a great expert commentator and has a straight forward way of covering sometimes complex topics. 

J is great at asking the key questions hobbyists want to hear and is a well rounded host. 

Get behind these guys people! Podcasts have a big role to play in the future of our hobby! 

Listen while you're doing tank maintenance. You'd be surprised how much it motivates you to get it done.


----------



## Itzik

I'm going to follow!


----------



## rebel

Agreed. The voices are so fluent and polished! It's great to have a beginner and more experienced person on the panel; each bring their strengths to the table.


----------



## J Art

Wow thanks for the kind words everyone! 
Episode 13 is up and running. This time we chat about aquascaping videography and what Shawn calls, "Aquarium Woo." 
Check it out at: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode13 or also on iTunes. Just search for Aquascaping Podcast.


----------



## J Art

Hopefully I'm not out of place by posting here, but myself and a friend of mine (shadowmac from the forums) have put together a new aquascaping podcast/internet radio show. We're both new to this, so go easy on us, lol! But we're having fun with it and invite everyone join us. 

You can listen to it on the website: http://aquascapingpodcast.com

or on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
Also, if you'd like to join us on the show and have a laid back conversation about anything aquascaping, please contact me! I'd love to get as many people involved as I can.


----------



## FIsh i

Good job guy's very nice.


----------



## rebel

Wow it sounds so professional! Great radio voices guys. Subscribed!

For a moment I thought you were Art Pennom!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi J. Great to listen too full of info Congratulations Guys


----------



## frrok

This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rebel

frrok said:


> This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


OT but they have posted in April. It's alive man!


----------



## J Art

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rebel

Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?

One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.


----------



## ShawnMac

rebel said:


> Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?
> 
> One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. New episode on hardscape: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/hardscaping


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. New episode featuring an interview with Cory Hopkins. 
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode7


----------



## J Art

J & Shawn talk about Estimated Index fertilizing, Photoshop and ethics, moonlight effect, Plocher energy and Penac P., and more. 
Episode 8: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode8


----------



## Aron_Dip

I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnMac

Aron_Dip said:


> I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks! We hope to keep it rolling for the foreseeable future. Glad you like it

sent from tapatalk on my phone so auto correct and other errors are bound to happen


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Posted up episode 9. Thanks to everyone who's been joining us every week!
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode9
_
J & Shawn talk about hobby burnout, multiple tank syndrome, Eleocharis Acicularis (Dwarf Hairgrass), using hydrogen peroxide in the aquarium, J's new scape, and more..._


----------



## J Art

Episode 11 up and running: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode11


----------



## pablo

Nice podcast guys. Thumbs up from me. 

I drive a lot for work and spent hours listening to them. 

Excellent production quality. 

Shawn is a great expert commentator and has a straight forward way of covering sometimes complex topics. 

J is great at asking the key questions hobbyists want to hear and is a well rounded host. 

Get behind these guys people! Podcasts have a big role to play in the future of our hobby! 

Listen while you're doing tank maintenance. You'd be surprised how much it motivates you to get it done.


----------



## Itzik

I'm going to follow!


----------



## rebel

Agreed. The voices are so fluent and polished! It's great to have a beginner and more experienced person on the panel; each bring their strengths to the table.


----------



## J Art

Wow thanks for the kind words everyone! 
Episode 13 is up and running. This time we chat about aquascaping videography and what Shawn calls, "Aquarium Woo." 
Check it out at: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode13 or also on iTunes. Just search for Aquascaping Podcast.


----------



## J Art

Hopefully I'm not out of place by posting here, but myself and a friend of mine (shadowmac from the forums) have put together a new aquascaping podcast/internet radio show. We're both new to this, so go easy on us, lol! But we're having fun with it and invite everyone join us. 

You can listen to it on the website: http://aquascapingpodcast.com

or on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
Also, if you'd like to join us on the show and have a laid back conversation about anything aquascaping, please contact me! I'd love to get as many people involved as I can.


----------



## FIsh i

Good job guy's very nice.


----------



## rebel

Wow it sounds so professional! Great radio voices guys. Subscribed!

For a moment I thought you were Art Pennom!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi J. Great to listen too full of info Congratulations Guys


----------



## frrok

This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rebel

frrok said:


> This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


OT but they have posted in April. It's alive man!


----------



## J Art

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rebel

Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?

One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.


----------



## ShawnMac

rebel said:


> Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?
> 
> One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. New episode on hardscape: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/hardscaping


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. New episode featuring an interview with Cory Hopkins. 
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode7


----------



## J Art

J & Shawn talk about Estimated Index fertilizing, Photoshop and ethics, moonlight effect, Plocher energy and Penac P., and more. 
Episode 8: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode8


----------



## Aron_Dip

I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnMac

Aron_Dip said:


> I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks! We hope to keep it rolling for the foreseeable future. Glad you like it

sent from tapatalk on my phone so auto correct and other errors are bound to happen


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Posted up episode 9. Thanks to everyone who's been joining us every week!
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode9
_
J & Shawn talk about hobby burnout, multiple tank syndrome, Eleocharis Acicularis (Dwarf Hairgrass), using hydrogen peroxide in the aquarium, J's new scape, and more..._


----------



## J Art

Episode 11 up and running: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode11


----------



## pablo

Nice podcast guys. Thumbs up from me. 

I drive a lot for work and spent hours listening to them. 

Excellent production quality. 

Shawn is a great expert commentator and has a straight forward way of covering sometimes complex topics. 

J is great at asking the key questions hobbyists want to hear and is a well rounded host. 

Get behind these guys people! Podcasts have a big role to play in the future of our hobby! 

Listen while you're doing tank maintenance. You'd be surprised how much it motivates you to get it done.


----------



## Itzik

I'm going to follow!


----------



## rebel

Agreed. The voices are so fluent and polished! It's great to have a beginner and more experienced person on the panel; each bring their strengths to the table.


----------



## J Art

Wow thanks for the kind words everyone! 
Episode 13 is up and running. This time we chat about aquascaping videography and what Shawn calls, "Aquarium Woo." 
Check it out at: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode13 or also on iTunes. Just search for Aquascaping Podcast.


----------

